# CA allowed PGR or RGS etc



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Have any fellow members in CA found alternatives to the stuff everyone elsewhere can get and rants and raves about? 
PGR? RGS ? Humic 12?


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

i just order similar ingedients on Amazon and gonna do my own mixes following peoples recipes/mixes on the forum.only one thats not similar i believe is air-8.dont like to be dependent on a certain company or product for anything in my life.but yea California is lame.if we didnt have Amazon i would probably have to shop at pot head marijuana grower stores and pay ridiculous prices


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

K4L sells some you would mix yourself. Take a trip to NV and stock up?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

dmouw said:


> Have any fellow members in CA found alternatives to the stuff everyone elsewhere can get and rants and raves about?
> PGR? RGS ? Humic 12?


I have PGR I got from the group here. Someone was doing a split. I don't think PGR is illegal in California. I also bought Celsius from the SiteOne off of Herndon and Milburn. They had to order it from another store and get it shipped there but it was no problem. Another guy from Fresno bought the NexT pack with all the micronutrients. I can't think of what it's called but I think they had humic in there. I haven't looked into that one yet.

I also got some prodiamine. There's a Ewing somewhere in sunnyside that has other chemicals. Amazon always works. There's only a few I've found that I can't get here and those are mostly herbicides.


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> K4L sells some you would mix yourself. Take a trip to NV and stock up?


Who in Nevada sells N-ext products?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Phaseshift said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > K4L sells some you would mix yourself. Take a trip to NV and stock up?
> ...


K4L isn't GCF.


----------

